# MACRO para ordenar datos en lista, en hojas de cálculo diferente



## J MARTIN (May 22, 2008)

Hola,
El problema a resolver es el siguiente:
De una base de datos debo generar una hoja de cálculo nueva, la cuál contenga en forma de lista los nombres de sitos a construir en base al estatus de ese día. Si el estatus marca "Listo para Integrar", entonces la lista se debe generar para todos los sitios con "Listo para Integrar". Si hay otro sitio con estatus diferente, la macro me debe generar otra lista con ese estaus. Por ejemplo "EN OE", y deberé obtener el listado de sitios con estatus "EN OE". ¿Me pueden ayudar? Cualquier información al respecto estaré agradecido. Reciban un cordial saludo, Atentamente J Martin. email: timjmhc{arroba}yahoo.com


----------



## Greg Truby (May 23, 2008)

Bueno, ¿qué ha hecho usted en el sentido de escribir el macro para eso? ¿Con cuál parte de su macro necesita ayuda usted?


----------



## J MARTIN (May 23, 2008)

Hi there Greg,
Aunque he tratado por medio del Help, buscar algo parecido a lo que necesito, no he tenido la suerte...
Yo creo que necesito ayuda con toda la Macro. Soy excesivamente  un "Jerk" en este aspecto, por eso acudí a Mr Excel. 
Si necesitas más información al respecto, por favor avísame.
Muchas gracias...Martin


----------



## galileogali (May 25, 2008)

Siguiendo la misma actitud de Greg (que es la que asumo yo generalmente.Yo soy "duro"; muchas mas veces que él: que es, sin lugar a dudas, habitualmente un generoso desmedido).

Te sugiero grabes una macro y para eso te doy algunas pistas:
1)Selecciona el rango a ordenar
2) Ordénalo por la Columna donde figura el dato con el que estableces grupos, "status", segun entendí
3) Selecciona la columna Ordenada "Status",desde arriba hasta la ultima celda del ultimo registro
4)Si tienes Excel 2003 o anteriores, vas a Edicion>>Ir A>>Eliges Especial>>Diferencias Entre columnas

Para Excel 2007 en el Ribbon Solapa Inicio Ultimo Sector "Modificar">>"Buscar y Seleccionar">>Ir a Especial

Puedes detener la grabacion de la macro
 Esto no resuelve el problema pero prepara una posible solucion, hace falta un loop y "algo de codigo" para cada vuelta del Loop....
Pero intetnta al menos hacer esto.....


----------



## J MARTIN (May 26, 2008)

De acuerdo!!!
Lo intentó y te aviso...Muchas gracias.
Martín.




galileogali said:


> Siguiendo la misma actitud de Greg (que es la que asumo yo generalmente.Yo soy "duro"; muchas mas veces que él: que es, sin lugar a dudas, habitualmente un generoso desmedido).
> 
> Te sugiero grabes una macro y para eso te doy algunas pistas:
> 1)Selecciona el rango a ordenar
> ...


----------



## J MARTIN (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola de nuevo GALILEO,
Ya he realizado tu sugerencia, comparar dos columnas para encontrar diferencias...¿Me puedes indicar como integro el LOOP a la macro, o que más tengo que hacer?
Saludos cordiales,
J Martin


----------



## J MARTIN (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola de Nuevo.
ya seguí sus indicaciones, y de hecho he encontrado, supongo una buena forma, de encontrar de acuerdo a el estatus de la celda una manera de acomdar la información de salida. Utlizé el VLOOKUP. De aquí me faltaría utilizando esta parte, el arreglo en columnas de un mismo estatus. ¿Me podrían orientar?.
Gracias, J Martín.





J MARTIN said:


> Hola de nuevo GALILEO,
> Ya he realizado tu sugerencia, comparar dos columnas para encontrar diferencias...¿Me puedes indicar como integro el LOOP a la macro, o que más tengo que hacer?
> Saludos cordiales,
> J Martin


----------

